# Die cleaning?



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
just finish loading 400 SWC for the weekend and noticed my die's are dirty.
The inside of the seater and crimped have a coating of boolit lube/crap in them.
Whats the best solvent to use? I was thinking Hoppes No 9?
Merci,
fusil


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My choice would be Laquer Thinner or Acetone.

A number of spray solvents should work also.

tumbleweed


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

As TOF said.....super-fast evaporative cleaner. 

Engine start fluid is great- it's ether, good degreaser and under a lot of pressure. 

Follow with a q-tip and rubbing alcohol. 

You want no residue or oily sovlent crud left behind.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

On escrit "bullet," pas de "boolit."
If you lubricated your own bullets, maybe you're over-greasing them. If your seating die fills up with grease, you may be leaving lubricant on your bullets' noses, which gets into the seater plug.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> On escrit "bullet," pas de "boolit."
> If you lubricated your own bullets, maybe you're over-greasing them. If your seating die fills up with grease, you may be leaving lubricant on your bullets' noses, which gets into the seater plug.


Steve,
I've been looking at _castboolits.com_ too much.
The bullets/boolits/balles are shop bought and the lube was falling out of some!!!!:smt076
I loaded them anyway and the boss _(my darling wife)_ will be shooting them this afternoon.:smt071
I'll be casting my first batch next weekend. The pic's will be posted, _if there any good!!_

fusil


----------



## Ghostman (May 22, 2009)

For cleaning things like dies, I like using brake cleaner. It cleans very well and evaporates quickly.


----------

